# Melted plastic on boiler



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm finally getting around to my 21160 engine. Previous owner/s must have touched a not iron or soldering gun to the plastic and melted a small 1/2 diameter spot on the boiler. Wondering if anyone has repaired this type of "injury" and thoughts on process.

Thinking of "sanding" the damage then using some type of putty/filler, sand and repaint. Ideas on products that would work???

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JB Weld for structural fill. You can sand that, perhaps a touch low, followed by some automotive scratch-filler putty.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What TJ said!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

tj...I've used JB Weld before but didn't think it could be sanded into a contour...but that's why I like this forum...always something new to learn or try


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just use the JB it to fill the void and not over, then use the spot putty to fill in the last bit.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nobody wants to scrap a vintage Flyer piece, including myself. In fact, I never would. But while making every effort to repair the exisiting boiler, why not search local shows or eBay for another boiler shell. Several late models in the Flyer line are very similar, if not exact matches. You should be able to get one fairly cheap -- a couple of bucks -- and while working diligently repairing your original shell, that loco will be chugging happily down the tracks.


----------

